# how often should you...



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

clip their nails? i only clipped them about 3 weeks ago but there already long and sharp again? i was also wondering how often you should clean their ears and whats the best way of dong it? thankyou


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

sounds about right, every two to three weeks the front nails need clipping.

For ears wipe round the out ear with a wipe, either a baby wipe or special ear wipes, never use cotton buds or try to clean inside the ear, you can use drops for kittens/cats/canural if they have a build up of grime but be sure they dont have an ear infection first.

Ear mites avre very very common and will need a mite treatment.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I clip the front claws every 2 weeks and the back claws every 3 weeks


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess the answer would be "as often as they need to be clipped"
1 of my jills has very quick growing nails, and they grow very long and get caught in things so require regular, frequent clipping. The other jills nails grow neatly and slower so can be clipped every other session if you know what I mean.
My 2 hobs nails also grow at a slower rate, but still get done regularly.


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

I have to agree that it just depends on the ferret. My boys get their's done once a fortnight roughly. There back nails get done every second session so once a month as they don't grow nearly as fast as the front ones.


----------



## lorelei0922 (Feb 26, 2010)

yeap.. as needed works here too... a little ferretone on the belly makes the chore as easy as can be. I rarely cut the back claws, they live on concrete so tend to sort them fine.. They are also done 3 days before any show in the summer time

as for ears.. i do it mostly every week or so unless they are looking dirty they are also cleaned thoroughly the morning of a show. 

I just use a regular baby wipe... the sensitive ones..


----------

